

Insight Data Engineering Fellows Program - yurisagalov
http://insightdataengineering.com/

======
jakek
I'm the founder of the Insight Data Science Fellows Program, and the new
Insight Data Engineering Fellows Program we just launched above. With the Data
Science program, which helps PhDs transition to industry, we're at 70+ alumni
working as data scientists at companies like Facebook, Square, LinkedIn,
Airbnb, etc.

This new Data Engineering Program is NOT restricted to PhDs, and open to all
professional engineers or BS/MS graduates. It's still free, just like the Data
Science Program, and is designed for people who want to leverage their
existing software engineering skills to transition to a career in data.

Happy to answer any questions here.

~~~
chubot
Do you teach people about "hygiene", e.g. data provenance, versioning, and how
to design schemas? I work on "big data" stuff at one of these major companies,
and IMO the state of things is pretty sad. A typical pipeline involves a bunch
of files strewn about a distributed file system, or a pretty messy database,
especially when multiple teams are involved.

The tools (I use) don't encourage good practices or have good defaults. You
have to put in extra effort and write proper metadata, etc.

I think things are just new so this kind of issue doesn't get much attention
yet. Curious to see if anyone has written anything about it. I guess academics
and government and people who have to keep data around for a long period of
time will have thought more about this.

~~~
jakek
The entire program is based entirely around professional data engineers from
the mentor companies coming in to share their best practices with the group,
which the Fellows than work to implement in their projects. A number of
mentors have told me they will focus on the topics you mentioned. That said I
would love to get your take on this too. Would love it if you drop me a line
at jake@insightdataengineering.com with any suggestions. Thanks!

------
yurisagalov
I've been following Jake's Insight Data Science program for quite some time
and continue to be amazed and impressed by the quality of his fellows (all top
University grads) and the quality of the companies hiring...

Super excited for his new Data Engineering program!

~~~
gautamsivakumar
I second this. I've met a number of the Insight Data Scientists, and they are
incredibly impressive. It will be very interesting to watch the progression of
those lucky enough to get into the Data Engineering program.

------
carls
Hey Jake, Carl here :-)

Congrats on the launch of the new program! Really excited to see the growth
and spread of the Insight program.

------
daemonk
I remember seeing this a few months ago and that one of the requirements for
applying is that your motivation is to ultimately get a job in silicon valley.
And the program will facilitate that goal. Is that still the case? Is our
acceptance dependent on whether we want to get a job through you guys? Are we
going to be limited to the companies on your list?

------
juxtaposicion
I hope this program grows. The thirst for high-quality data engineers is
unquenchable.

------
tayk
This looks awesome. I'm really excited about this. Just wondering though, how
many sessions a year will there be?

------
jeffrey89
All the previous fellows are PhDs/post-docs.Well.

~~~
jakek
The reason for this is that the Insight Data Science Fellows Program is
designed for (and only accept applications from) PhDs/postdocs. The new stand-
alone Data Engineering program
([http://insightdataengineering.com](http://insightdataengineering.com)) is
open to all applicants, as long as they have good engineering/CS fundamentals,
regardless of level of education or discipline.

